# SAN JOSE BLVD NIGHTS 2010



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

LABOR DAY WEEKEND

FRI? WHERE EVER
*SAT. SAN JOSE BLUE JEANS 7PM*
SUN.Wienerschnizel SANTA CLARA ST. AND ACROSS THE STREET @ PARK . IN THE AFTERNOON, LET THE CARS SHINE. FEEL FREE TO BRING YOUR OWN PITS AND BBQ ENJOY YOUR 3 DAY WEEKEND 



LAST YEAR WAS A BIG TURN OUT THANKS TO THE BAY....THIS EVENT IS FOR YOU GUYS...ALL THE HARD WORK YOU PUT INTO YOUR RIDES, BRING THEM OUT AND LET THEM THEM SHINE  


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=480026&st=560
LAST YEAR PICS :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

O YA ROLL CALL :biggrin:


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

Lifes Finest will be out there again :cheesy:


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

AZTEC CREATIONS WILL BE OUT THERE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Patróns Car Club (Apr 2, 2009)

And you know this


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

You better believe I'm driving down there this year... :biggrin:


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

LETS DO THIS


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

ill be there again


----------



## maddhoppr (Apr 17, 2005)

ILL BE THERE...CANT WAIT


----------



## LS_MONTE_87 (Oct 28, 2008)

Hopefully my ride will be ready


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## FIJIRIDE (May 1, 2006)

Enchanted Creations Will be there! Last year was the SHIT!


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

*EAST SIDE RIDERS
Lifes Finest
AZTEC CREATIONS
Antiguos
PATRÓNS 
Blvd Kings 
LUXURIOUS
dropped81
maddhoppr
djbizz1
Enchanted Creations
*


:biggrin: LOOKING GOOD


----------



## jcrodriguezss (Sep 24, 2006)

!! :0 :thumbsup: see u there!


----------



## jcrodriguezss (Sep 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@May 15 2010, 06:03 AM~17497301
> *EAST SIDE RIDERS
> Lifes Finest
> AZTEC CREATIONS
> ...


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

LO*LYSTICS WILL BE THERE :biggrin:


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@May 15 2010, 07:03 AM~17497301
> *EAST SIDE RIDERS
> Lifes Finest
> AZTEC CREATIONS
> ...


We'll be there for sure!!!


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

*EAST SIDE RIDERS
Lifes Finest
AZTEC CREATIONS
Antiguos
PATRÓNS
Blvd Kings
LUXURIOUS
dropped81
maddhoppr
djbizz1
Enchanted Creations
NUESTRO ESTILO 
LO*LYSTICS
DUKES SANTA CLARA
*

:biggrin:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

*EAST SIDE RIDERS
Lifes Finest
AZTEC CREATIONS
Antiguos
PATRÓNS
Blvd Kings
LUXURIOUS
dropped81
maddhoppr
djbizz1
Enchanted Creations
NUESTRO ESTILO
LO*LYSTICS
DUKES SANTA CLARA
EXCANDALOW*

:biggrin:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

INSPIRATIONS IN DA HOUSE


----------



## Mr. Chicano 51 (Jan 20, 2010)

U NO WE'L B DER 4SHO


----------



## watson rider (Apr 29, 2010)

WATSOVILLE RIDERS WILL BE IN DA HOUSE!


----------



## jcrodriguezss (Sep 24, 2006)

Just Like last year can't wait! :biggrin:


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

cant wait, couldnt make it last year, aint missing this one!


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

don't forget this one guys on 4th of July weekend...its gonna be as good as blvd nights  








http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=530482&hl=


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

*EAST SIDE RIDERS
Lifes Finest
AZTEC CREATIONS
Antiguos
PATRÓNS
Blvd Kings
LUXURIOUS
dropped81
maddhoppr
djbizz1
Enchanted Creations
NUESTRO ESTILO
LO*LYSTICS
DUKES SANTA CLARA
EXCANDALOW
INSPIRATIONS 
WATSOVILLE RIDERS
Goodfellas
CHICANOS PRIDE
NUESTRO ESTILO *

looking good :biggrin:


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

san jose s finest will be in the house.......... :biggrin:


----------



## Mike_e (Jun 15, 2007)

Im There :cheesy:


----------



## Sj4lyfe (Feb 12, 2007)

TTMFT 4 SJ


----------



## geezee916 (Jan 2, 2007)

FAMILY FIRST CC WILL BE REPRESENTIN.......


----------



## 51Chevy (Mar 31, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## RAYSMONTE (Mar 16, 2010)




----------



## BIGV63 (Jun 5, 2009)

You know well be there


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*TTFT*


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

ya dont forget about us


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

youtube video from last years BLVD NIGHTS 2009

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zQEFqTDoxtk


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@May 17 2010, 08:56 PM~17522073
> *EAST SIDE RIDERS
> Lifes Finest
> AZTEC CREATIONS
> ...


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

*EAST SIDE RIDERS
Lifes Finest
AZTEC CREATIONS
Antiguos
PATRÓNS
Blvd Kings
LUXURIOUS
dropped81
maddhoppr
djbizz1
Enchanted Creations
NUESTRO ESTILO
LO*LYSTICS
DUKES SANTA CLARA
EXCANDALOW
INSPIRATIONS
WATSOVILLE RIDERS
Goodfellas
CHICANOS PRIDE
NUESTRO ESTILO 
san jose s finest 
Aztecas 
GOODTIMES
FAMILY FIRST
CHEVITOS *



TTT FOR THE BAY :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

:biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@May 22 2010, 06:58 PM~17572614
> *  :biggrin:    :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=530482&hl=



http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=541421&hl=


----------



## landshark 68 (Dec 13, 2009)

Count the 408 RYDERS IN homies we will b there


----------



## 1sick51 (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Jun 15 2010, 04:28 PM~17795528
> *
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=530482&hl=
> ...


T T T 
Bad Ass Flyers


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

http://vimeo.com/9254720
so we dont live in the past,it will never be like this....but we can do only what we can do to keep the movement alive  when you hear i aint going out because its dead, will sorry to say but you make it what it is today...ive been having blvd nights last 10 years. why? do i keep doing it? because of you :biggrin: people spend so much time and hard work into there rides to sit @ home while you take the stock ride out... :nono: get out there and show it off.  there will be another cruize 4th of july weekend sat is the main date....feel free to join everyone and get your butt out there :biggrin: 
SAT. SAN JOSE BLUE JEANS 7PM is the main day
SUN.Wienerschnizel SANTA CLARA ST. AND ACROSS THE STREET @ PARK . IN THE AFTERNOON, LET THE CARS SHINE 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=530482

im not the best speller but you get the point :angry:


----------



## MxHispanic (May 31, 2009)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

TTMFT!!!!


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

EAST SIDE RIDERS
Lifes Finest
AZTEC CREATIONS
Antiguos
PATRÓNS
Blvd Kings
LUXURIOUS
dropped81
maddhoppr
djbizz1
Enchanted Creations
NUESTRO ESTILO
LO*LYSTICS
DUKES SANTA CLARA
EXCANDALOW
INSPIRATIONS
WATSOVILLE RIDERS
Goodfellas
CHICANOS PRIDE
NUESTRO ESTILO 
san jose s finest 
Aztecas 
GOODTIMES
FAMILY FIRST
CHEVITOS 



og cruise in sj :biggrin:


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Jul 5 2010, 12:14 PM~17964534
> *EAST SIDE RIDERS
> Lifes Finest
> AZTEC CREATIONS
> ...



Yup, and this time when you guy's 3 wheel turning down to Santa Clara, fuck it, I'm gonna try it in the truck or suburban too. :biggrin: :biggrin: 



Can't wait homies!!


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Jul 6 2010, 11:37 PM~17980620
> *Yup, and this time when you guy's 3 wheel turning down to Santa Clara, fuck it, I'm gonna try it in the truck or suburban too.    :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> Can't wait homies!!
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@May 20 2010, 05:58 PM~17555821
> *EAST SIDE RIDERS
> Lifes Finest
> AZTEC CREATIONS
> ...


Uce ?


----------



## NOKNORCALI (Mar 24, 2009)

ADD A LIL NOK LIFE IN THE STREETS


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408SHARK_@Jul 7 2010, 08:57 AM~17982015
> *:0  :0
> *


What's new Jesse?
I didn't see you on Saturday.
Did you fix the trokita?


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=551139


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Jul 7 2010, 01:37 AM~17980620
> *Yup, and this time when you guy's 3 wheel turning down to Santa Clara, fuck it, I'm gonna try it in the truck or suburban too.    :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> Can't wait homies!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 
ME TOO ON THE TRUCK FUCK IT :biggrin:


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

*EAST SIDE RIDERS
Lifes Finest
AZTEC CREATIONS
Antiguos
PATRÓNS
Blvd Kings
LUXURIOUS
dropped81
maddhoppr
djbizz1
Enchanted Creations
NUESTRO ESTILO
LO*LYSTICS
DUKES SANTA CLARA
EXCANDALOW
INSPIRATIONS
WATSOVILLE RIDERS
Goodfellas
CHICANOS PRIDE
NUESTRO ESTILO 
san jose s finest 
Aztecas 
GOODTIMES
FAMILY FIRST
CHEVITOS 
CHICANO LEGACY- FRISkO*


we'll be there!, we always enjoy going down there & seeing all the lolows


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Jul 12 2010, 07:14 PM~18029579
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> ME TOO ON THE TRUCK FUCK IT  :biggrin:
> *


Fuck yeah Ralph, I think I can, I think I can. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGV63 (Jun 5, 2009)

:0


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=551139


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

ttt


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Jul 7 2010, 09:17 AM~17982603
> *What's new Jesse?
> I didn't see you on Saturday.
> Did you fix the trokita?
> *


I WENT TO BLUE JEANS AT 7 WAITED FOR ABOUT A HALF HOUR NO ONE SHOWED UP SO WENT TO THE WIFES FAMILIES PARTY AND ENDED UP GETTIN TOASTED :happysad:I WILL BE OUT FOR SURE FOR THIS WITH A NEW LOOK :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408SHARK_@Jul 16 2010, 10:55 PM~18066277
> *I WENT TO BLUE JEANS AT 7 WAITED FOR ABOUT A HALF HOUR NO ONE SHOWED UP SO WENT TO THE WIFES FAMILIES PARTY AND ENDED UP GETTIN TOASTED :happysad:I WILL BE OUT FOR SURE FOR THIS WITH A NEW LOOK :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## chonga (Nov 11, 2009)

:tongue:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chonga_@Jul 18 2010, 02:33 AM~18072918
> *:tongue:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)




----------



## chonga (Nov 11, 2009)

:thumbsup: :tongue: :nicoderm:


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408SHARK_@Jul 16 2010, 09:55 PM~18066277
> *I WENT TO BLUE JEANS AT 7 WAITED FOR ABOUT A HALF HOUR NO ONE SHOWED UP SO WENT TO THE WIFES FAMILIES PARTY AND ENDED UP GETTIN TOASTED :happysad:I WILL BE OUT FOR SURE FOR THIS WITH A NEW LOOK :biggrin:
> *



Oh shit, we got there and pretty early. There were only about 10 rides there when we first got there. Then it got pretty packed.
:0 :0 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
That's cool bro, can't wait to see it.


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Jul 24 2010, 12:46 AM~18128090
> 
> Oh shit, we got there and pretty early.  There were only about 10 rides there when we first got there.  Then it got pretty packed.
> :0  :0
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## orta63 (Apr 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@May 20 2010, 06:58 PM~17555821
> *EAST SIDE RIDERS
> Lifes Finest
> AZTEC CREATIONS
> ...


DUKE'S NO CAL


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 67tripn (May 12, 2007)

yeah miss last years,but were is blue jeans at and what time saturday .so send me infor.


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

Can't wait for this one again....*THEE* BLVD NIGHTS!!!


----------



## SJ RIDER (Oct 27, 2004)

TTT


----------



## NOKNORCALI (Mar 24, 2009)




----------



## THE HOMEBOY MAD (Aug 21, 2008)




----------



## Sancho209 (Feb 21, 2010)

BLVD NITE MODESTO

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=531180


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sancho209_@Aug 7 2010, 03:21 AM~18250648
> *BLVD NITE MODESTO
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=531180
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/XrBRAx3uLc4&hl=en_US&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/XrBRAx3uLc4&hl=en_US&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/zQEFqTDoxtk&hl=en_US&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/zQEFqTDoxtk&hl=en_US&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

*1 more week to go, just a reminder* :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

ttt


----------



## chonga (Nov 11, 2009)

:ninja: :run: :naughty:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

TTT


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

*ttt*


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*ttt*


----------



## INDIVIDUALS CC.SJ (Jul 8, 2010)

KING, STORY, WHITE, ALUM ROCK, SANTA CLARA, MONTEREY, TULLY, CAPITOL.. :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS CC.SJ_@Aug 16 2010, 12:12 AM~18319157
> *KING, STORY, WHITE, ALUM ROCK, SANTA CLARA, MONTEREY, TULLY, CAPITOL.. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

*EAST SIDE RIDERS
Lifes Finest
AZTEC CREATIONS
Antiguos
PATRÓNS
Blvd Kings
LUXURIOUS
dropped81
maddhoppr
djbizz1
Enchanted Creations
NUESTRO ESTILO
LO*LYSTICS
DUKES SANTA CLARA
EXCANDALOW
INSPIRATIONS
WATSOVILLE RIDERS
Goodfellas
CHICANOS PRIDE
NUESTRO ESTILO 
san jose s finest 
Aztecas 
GOODTIMES
CHEVITOS 
NOKTURNAL
Uce
CHICANO LEGACY*


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## DJ HenDoe (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS CC.SJ_@Aug 15 2010, 11:12 PM~18319157
> *KING, STORY, WHITE, ALUM ROCK, SANTA CLARA, MONTEREY, TULLY, CAPITOL.. :biggrin:
> *


I'm there! :h5:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS CC.SJ (Jul 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DJ HenDoe_@Aug 17 2010, 08:26 AM~18331965
> *I'm there! :h5:
> *


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

*TTT*


----------



## kp 82 (Aug 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Aug 17 2010, 08:16 AM~18331437
> *EAST SIDE RIDERS
> Lifes Finest
> AZTEC CREATIONS
> ...



INDIVIDUALS


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

we ready!!!


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## SJ RIDER (Oct 27, 2004)

Almost here


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

RIGHT AROUND THE CORNER :biggrin:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

EXCANDALOW GETTING READY FOR THE RIDE OUT THERE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## jcrodriguezss (Sep 24, 2006)

:0 :h5:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## TISHA (Aug 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS CC.SJ_@Aug 16 2010, 12:12 AM~18319157
> *KING, STORY, WHITE, ALUM ROCK, SANTA CLARA, MONTEREY, TULLY, CAPITOL.. :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TISHA (Aug 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@May 14 2010, 09:04 AM~17488243
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

T T T FOR S*J


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

ttt


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408SHARK_@Aug 23 2010, 08:58 AM~18382194
> *T T T FOR S*J
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SJ RIDER_@Aug 18 2010, 10:06 AM~18342173
> *Almost here
> *


 :naughty:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

Not going to miss it this year.. TTT for the East Side Riders and the homeboy Chingon


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

*EAST SIDE RIDERS
Lifes Finest
AZTEC CREATIONS
Antiguos
PATRÓNS
Blvd Kings
LUXURIOUS
dropped81
maddhoppr
djbizz1
Enchanted Creations
NUESTRO ESTILO
LO*LYSTICS
DUKES SANTA CLARA
EXCANDALOW
INSPIRATIONS
WATSOVILLE RIDERS
Goodfellas
CHICANOS PRIDE
NUESTRO ESTILO 
san jose s finest 
Aztecas 
GOODTIMES
CHEVITOS 
NOKTURNAL
Uce
CHICANO LEGACY
INDIVIDUALS *



*TTT FOR NOR * CAL*


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## crush68 (Nov 6, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

going on 11 years :biggrin: strong, only you can make this happend


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

maybe we need to plan a path to downtown for blvd nights, meet at sjb parking lot until they make us leave then everyone go down white road to alumn rock then down alumn rock at the parking lot on 7th and santa clara where lucky use to be, then head downtown. that way we are not scattered everywhere. it will look nices and make our presence known. after they start tripn off down town we can go to king and story to the target. its just a suggestion so hopefully we can show everyone that san jose still the best spot to cruis in the bay area. 


I remember blvd night and meeting females from salas to santa rose and stackton to frisco that where out her just to go cruizing, damn i miss them days!


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Aug 25 2010, 10:22 AM~18401765
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

*saturday is the main day @ 7pm @ SJBJ*
if we get kickd out for any reason lets roll to king and story target, like we do every year
from there i guess we can cruise to 7th and santa clara  
remember this cruise goes on once a year, since noone really comes out for cinco no more...this is the only thing we can count on....for the streets....
last year was great, if it wasnt i wasnt gonna to have it this year....thanks to you guys.....all the clubs from the bay


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

ttt


----------



## maddhoppr (Apr 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Aug 25 2010, 09:22 AM~18401765
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 CANT WAIT! LETS DO THIS


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Aug 25 2010, 03:24 PM~18404768
> *saturday is the main day @ 7pm @ SJBJ
> if we get kickd out for any reason lets roll to king and story target, like we do every year
> from there i guess we can cruise to 7th and santa clara
> ...




where is *SJBJ* at?


----------



## CADDY CREW (Jun 21, 2009)

CADDY CREW WILL BE THERE. :biggrin:


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Aug 25 2010, 09:22 AM~18401765
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Can't wait for this one!!


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Aug 26 2010, 08:51 AM~18410517
> *
> where is SJBJ at?
> *



http://maps.google.com/maps/place?cid=1221...nO6jkoASJ2dSpBw


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CADDY CREW_@Aug 26 2010, 08:55 AM~18410532
> *CADDY CREW WILL BE THERE. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by maddhoppr_@Aug 26 2010, 12:48 AM~18409144
> *CANT WAIT! LETS DO THIS
> *


----------



## CADDY CREW (Jun 21, 2009)




----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CADDY CREW_@Aug 27 2010, 12:00 PM~18420742
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ez money 408 (Jun 22, 2008)

TTT 4 ESR


----------



## big sleeps (Jun 20, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big sleeps_@Aug 29 2010, 02:39 AM~18431706
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## uso86BAYAREA (Oct 28, 2009)

USO in the house will be there


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by uso86BAYAREA_@Aug 30 2010, 12:29 PM~18441258
> *USO in the house will be there
> *


----------



## fidecaddy (Mar 17, 2009)

See u there


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fidecaddy_@Aug 30 2010, 08:13 PM~18446046
> *See u there
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Aug 25 2010, 03:24 PM~18404768
> *saturday is the main day @ 7pm @ SJBJ
> if we get kickd out for any reason lets roll to king and story target, like we do every year
> from there i guess we can cruise to 7th and santa clara
> ...


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fidecaddy_@Aug 30 2010, 09:13 PM~18446046
> *See u there
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

EVERYONE READY :biggrin:


----------



## MxHispanic (May 31, 2009)

Anybody planning on just going out there on Friday!?
havent seen anybody really say to much about viernes, dont wanna roll out if everyone is just gonna go saturday.u know


----------



## MR. 79 FLH (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408SHARK_@Aug 31 2010, 10:04 AM~18450275
> *EVERYONE READY :biggrin:
> *


WHATS DAY'S YOU ROLLIN DOGG???


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MxHispanic_@Aug 31 2010, 12:17 PM~18450950
> *Anybody planning on just going out there on Friday!?
> havent seen anybody really say to much about viernes, dont wanna roll out if everyone is just gonna go saturday.u know
> *


cruising wise yes you be wasting your time, main date is sat  but if you wana come ova to sj and chill dukes SC is having there thing @ jack pizza every 1st friday of the month :biggrin: 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=554489


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

*SAT. is the main day @ 7pm @ SAN JOSE BLUE JEANS*
If we get kicked out for any reason we will go to Target *KING & STORY*, from there we will go to 7th and Santa Clara...old lucky's :biggrin: 
Wienerschnizel is to small for everyone.....











see everyone out there bring your cameras, and post pics on here and YouTube
and be safe


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Outlaw66_@Aug 31 2010, 05:20 PM~18453664
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

It's about time moved away from wienerschnizal ur rite to damm small


----------



## DUKEYOUUP! (Dec 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Aug 31 2010, 03:58 PM~18453421
> *cruising wise yes you be wasting your time, main date is sat  but if you wana come ova to sj and chill dukes SC is having there thing @ jack pizza every 1st friday of the month :biggrin:
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=554489
> *





> Our Friday Night Out's our on the first Friday of every month the next one is on September 3rd 2010


----------



## Coupe`s and Z's (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## lil watcha (Dec 26, 2005)

jacks has a big parking lot and less cops then downtown lets get it packed on friday night


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> cruising wise yes you be wasting your time, main date is sat  but if you wana come ova to sj and chill dukes SC is having there thing @ jack pizza every 1st friday of the month :biggrin:
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=554489





> *SAT. is the main day @ 7pm @ SAN JOSE BLUE JEANS*
> If we get kicked out for any reason we will go to Target *KING & STORY*, from there we will go to 7th and Santa Clara...old lucky's :biggrin:
> Wienerschnizel is to small for everyone.....
> 
> ...





> > Our Friday Night Out's our on the first Friday of every month the next one is on September 3rd 2010
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NewStart75 (Dec 8, 2009)

Start off your Saturday Sept 4th at the Soulero's Ball. Hope everyone can make it out :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lil watcha_@Aug 31 2010, 11:13 PM~18457255
> *jacks has a big parking lot and less cops then downtown lets get it packed on friday night
> *


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by four 0 eight_@Aug 31 2010, 10:49 PM~18457006
> *It's about time moved away from wienerschnizal ur rite to damm small
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Sep 1 2010, 12:26 AM~18457824
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NewStart75_@Sep 1 2010, 09:39 AM~18459522
> *Start off your Saturday Sept 4th at the Soulero's Ball. Hope everyone can make it out  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

*EAST SIDE RIDERS
Lifes Finest
AZTEC CREATIONS
Antiguos
PATRÓNS
Blvd Kings
LUXURIOUS
dropped81
maddhoppr
djbizz1
Enchanted Creations
NUESTRO ESTILO
LO*LYSTICS
DUKES SANTA CLARA
EXCANDALOW
INSPIRATIONS
WATSOVILLE RIDERS
Goodfellas
CHICANOS PRIDE
NUESTRO ESTILO 
san jose s finest 
Aztecas 
GOODTIMES
CHEVITOS 
NOKTURNAL
Uce
CHICANO LEGACY
INDIVIDUALS *



:biggrin:


----------



## NewStart75 (Dec 8, 2009)

Start your Saturday at the SOULERO BALL. Since your all down for BLVD nights. Start early Saturday, and make it a all day affair


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NewStart75_@Sep 1 2010, 09:54 AM~18459643
> *Start your Saturday at the SOULERO BALL. Since your all down for BLVD nights. Start early Saturday, and make it a all day affair
> 
> 
> ...


 :nono:


----------



## fidecaddy (Mar 17, 2009)

STREETLIFE from salinas. will be there
:biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fidecaddy_@Sep 1 2010, 07:08 PM~18463895
> *STREETLIFE  from salinas. will be there
> :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## flacossick6impala (Nov 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Sep 1 2010, 07:47 AM~18459590
> *EAST SIDE RIDERS
> Lifes Finest
> AZTEC CREATIONS
> ...


 :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## C.H.D.B.C.SJ (Jun 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@May 14 2010, 07:04 AM~17488243
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*




Childhood Dreams Will Be out there Crusing!!!! For all the fellow riders bust out your bike & get ready to ride!!!! Everyone is welcome to come ride with us!!!!*


----------



## C.H.D.B.C.SJ (Jun 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@May 14 2010, 07:04 AM~17488243
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*CHILDHOOD DREAMS BIKE CLUB SJ CHAPTER WILL BE RIDING ALL WEEKEND SO FELLOW RIDERS DUST OFF YOUR BIKES & MAKE THEM SHINE....ITS TIME TO RIDE....LET US KNOW IF YOU WANT TO MET UP & RIDE WITH US....

THIS IS PETER THE PRESIDENT OF CHD*


----------



## C.H.D.B.C.SJ (Jun 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Aug 31 2010, 03:09 PM~18453546
> *SAT. is the main day @ 7pm @ SAN JOSE BLUE JEANS
> If we get kicked out for any reason we will go to Target KING & STORY, from there we will go to 7th and Santa Clara...old lucky's :biggrin:
> Wienerschnizel is to small for everyone.....
> ...



4SHO THANKS FOR THE INFO....I'LL PASS IT ON...CAN'T WAIT TO TAKE THE CLUB OUT & RIDE.....

TTT :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

*TTT 4 A GOOD WEEKEND* :biggrin:


----------



## Coupe`s and Z's (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## 408 certified (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR. 79 FLH_@Aug 31 2010, 10:22 AM~18451001
> *WHATS DAY'S YOU ROLLIN DOGG???
> *


I WOULD SAY SAT. CAUSE FRIDAY IS OUR MEETING THEN I MIGHT ROLL TO THE DUKES GATHERING IF ITS NOT TOO LATE


----------



## masatalker (Dec 1, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## srt1 (Dec 5, 2008)

if J finishes tha lifts i'm there. :x: :x:


----------



## TISHA (Aug 9, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## 48 Pancho (Jun 19, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## mr.duke (Oct 27, 2006)

NO.CAL DUKE'S WILL BE OUT THERE !


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408SHARK_@Sep 2 2010, 08:14 PM~18474083
> *I WOULD SAY SAT. CAUSE FRIDAY IS OUR MEETING THEN I MIGHT ROLL TO THE DUKES GATHERING IF ITS NOT TOO LATE
> *


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by srt1_@Sep 2 2010, 09:00 PM~18474542
> *if J finishes tha lifts i'm there.  :x:  :x:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## srt1 (Dec 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Sep 3 2010, 01:09 PM~18479686
> *:biggrin:
> *


well fuck me w/no vasaline! gahdamn parts didn't come in 2day. oh well i'll jus go next year, plus i'll have more done to her..............maybe rechrome tha undies and rearend? deuce i wanna c pics and vids mang! too bad cuz i live right down tha street from San Jo Blue Jeans!


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by srt1_@Sep 3 2010, 05:02 PM~18481358
> *well fuck me w/no vasaline! gahdamn parts didn't come in 2day. oh well i'll jus go next year, plus i'll have more done to her..............maybe rechrome tha undies and rearend? deuce i wanna c pics and vids mang! too bad cuz i live right down tha street from San Jo Blue Jeans!
> *


 :wow: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ouch..no vaseline..lmao.. well good luck you can alway be out there on the little honda..  or what eva dayly you got.. hope to see everyone out there..


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

ttt have a sick ass weekend everyone keep the pigs out of your rearview mirrors :0wish i had my junk done


----------



## srt1 (Dec 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Sep 3 2010, 06:01 PM~18481708
> *:wow:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: ouch..no vaseline..lmao.. well good luck you can alway be out there on the little honda..   or what eva dayly you got.. hope to see everyone out there..
> *


well tha daily is pretty decked out as well as tha other 2 rydes i got, but this was my newest ryde. hell maybe tha 64' will also be done? :dunno:


----------



## certified hustler (May 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by srt1_@Sep 4 2010, 12:43 AM~18484251
> *well tha daily is pretty decked out as well as tha other 2 rydes i got, but this was my newest ryde. hell maybe tha 64' will also be done?  :dunno:
> *


ttt


----------



## SJtonelocs (Oct 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

lousy pic but great night to bad i didnt have my car


----------



## ChevyGurl85 (Jun 7, 2010)

Sat. night was amazing!! Nice rides, great people, and no SJPD harrassing everyone. Great weekend guys, lookin forward to next year already!!


----------



## sixo (May 3, 2007)

bout to bomb this bitch with pics... took 500+ knowing only half would come out at night. just waiting for the upload :420:


----------



## kp 82 (Aug 8, 2010)

ttt chingon EASTSIDERIDER kp said it :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sixo (May 3, 2007)

alright, here goes...


----------



## sixo (May 3, 2007)




----------



## sixo (May 3, 2007)




----------



## sixo (May 3, 2007)




----------



## sixo (May 3, 2007)




----------



## sixo (May 3, 2007)




----------



## sixo (May 3, 2007)




----------



## sixo (May 3, 2007)




----------



## sixo (May 3, 2007)




----------



## sixo (May 3, 2007)




----------



## sixo (May 3, 2007)




----------



## sixo (May 3, 2007)




----------



## sixo (May 3, 2007)




----------



## sixo (May 3, 2007)




----------



## sixo (May 3, 2007)




----------



## sixo (May 3, 2007)




----------



## sixo (May 3, 2007)




----------



## sixo (May 3, 2007)




----------



## sixo (May 3, 2007)

....thats all she wrote!


----------



## srt1 (Dec 5, 2008)

dark but fuck it.............. works for me. saw Rich was there. how was tha rest of tha cruise? lot of people out that nite?


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixo_@Sep 5 2010, 04:07 AM~18490030
> *bout to bomb this bitch with pics... took 500+ knowing only half would come out at night.  just waiting for the upload :420:
> *


thanks bro :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

thanks to everyone that came out


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

DAMN NICE PIKS !!!!!!


----------



## lil watcha (Dec 26, 2005)

That shit was dope last nite if u weren't there sure missed out


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

_GREAT PICS_


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lil watcha_@Sep 5 2010, 09:16 AM~18490711
> *That shit was dope last nite if u weren't there sure missed out
> *


x2


----------



## Nite Life East Bay (Dec 18, 2007)

what time does it start tonite


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nite Life East Bay_@Sep 5 2010, 10:53 AM~18491174
> *what time does it start tonite
> *


normally every year sunday doesnt gets as pack as last night but people go to the park on santa clara st during the day


----------



## vtownvet707 (Jul 9, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
that shit was off da hook last nite !!! nice pic's too!!!
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NewStart75 (Dec 8, 2009)

This years BLVD NIGHTS was off the hook. Great turnout, great people, great time. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bagged Sixty8 (Feb 3, 2009)

It's always a good thing when so many beautiful Gente and beautiful cars can gather peacfully with great results. The lowrider community definately proving the SJPD wrong about their views and opinions towards us and what we represent. :twak: :thumbsup: 

Can't Stop Won't Stop!!!! :worship: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

One Love! :h5: 



Gracias,
Randy Sr.
_ "Aztec 47"_
* V.P. Aztec Creations CC*


----------



## INDIVIDUALS CC.SJ (Jul 8, 2010)

off the heezy, fo sheezy..  :biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NewStart75_@Sep 5 2010, 10:49 AM~18491388
> *This years BLVD NIGHTS was off the hook. Great turnout, great people, great time.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



x2 
lots of clean rides came out to rep.. nice c all the old faces gather :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Bagged Sixty8_@Sep 5 2010, 12:12 PM~18491511
> *It's always a good thing when so many beautiful Gente and beautiful cars can  gather peacfully with great results. The lowrider community definately proving the SJPD wrong about their views and opinions towards us and what we represent.  :twak:  :thumbsup:
> 
> Can't Stop Won't Stop!!!! :worship:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> ...


 that's the only reason i put this on so everyone can get together as one....there's only a hand full of us left, we gotta make the best out of it.....this was the 11Th year i threw it, by fair it was the most packed  I'm glad i seen alot of smiles faces :biggrin: see you guys next week @ dukes *SC* car show :biggrin: 
Chingon 

now post those damn pics :biggrin: i seen alot of cameras flashing


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Thanks to all the Homies out in San Jose we had a great time. Nice to see alot of old friends.


----------



## jcrodriguezss (Sep 24, 2006)

:run: :h5: :h5: TTT BLVD NIGHTS!!!


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

heres a few :biggrin:


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

i am uploading video right now from last night it will be on my youtube www.youtube.com/pappilobo


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

looks like i missed out last night :angry: whos goin to be out there tonight?


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)




----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 




> _Originally posted by Bagged Sixty8_@Sep 5 2010, 11:12 AM~18491511
> *It's always a good thing when so many beautiful Gente and beautiful cars can  gather peacfully with great results. The lowrider community definately proving the SJPD wrong about their views and opinions towards us and what we represent.  :twak:  :thumbsup:
> 
> Can't Stop Won't Stop!!!! :worship:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> ...


----------



## LS_MONTE_87 (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LowriderLobo_@Sep 5 2010, 01:47 PM~18492253
> *i am uploading video right now from last night it will be on my youtube  www.youtube.com/pappilobo
> *






 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

had a real good time even if i didnt have my car nex year im there hittin 3


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

had a coo time :cheesy:


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Sep 5 2010, 12:00 PM~18491757
> *:biggrin:
> that's the only reason i put this on so everyone can get together as one....there's only a hand full of us left, we gotta make the best out of it.....this was the 11Th year i threw it, by fair it was the most packed  I'm glad i seen alot of smiles faces :biggrin: see you guys next week @ dukes SC car show :biggrin:
> Chingon
> ...



True words bro!!
It was a Bad Ass turn out again, thanks for putting this together!!

See everyone next week.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

Had a koo time ... Will try and get some pics up tonight


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LS_MONTE_87_@Sep 5 2010, 07:22 PM~18494524
> *
> 
> 
> ...




uploading part 2 right now to youtube


----------



## maddhoppr (Apr 17, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YZ8wCZcc060


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

:biggrin:  :wow:


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

:biggrin: :wow:


----------



## CADDY CREW (Jun 21, 2009)

HAD A REAL GREAT TIME OUT THERE. :biggrin: CANT WAIT TO DO IT AGAIN. BLVD NIGHT SAN JOSE IS NEVER A DISAPPOINTMENT. GLAD WE DIDNT MISS THIS ONE. :thumbsup: TTT


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

HAD A BLAST I JUST WISH SOMEBODY WOULD OF DIRECTED IT...


LIKE HAVE A TIME TO PARK AND GATHER UP AND A LEAVING TIME TOO...

WE NEEDED GUIDANCE SINCE THE USUALL POLICE DIDNT COME AND KICK US OUT... EVERYBODY ROLLED OUT AT DIFFRENT TIMES...

I THINK NEXT YEAR SOME ONE NEEDS A BLOWHORN AND SAY IT TIME TO ROLL!!!

OR POST UP A MEETING N CHILL TIME, AND A TIME TO ROLL OUT...


BUT IT WAS PACKED AND WELL WORTHTHE DRIVE WE TOOK FROM SAN FRANCISCO


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Sep 6 2010, 04:27 PM~18499754
> *HAD A BLAST I JUST WISH SOMEBODY WOULD OF DIRECTED IT...
> LIKE  HAVE A TIME TO PARK AND GATHER UP AND A LEAVING TIME TOO...
> 
> ...


 
i do my roll as putting this together.....
from 7pm till 1030 was cool in sjbj look better then cinco de mayo :biggrin: 
i try to tell people to roll to different places lol that didn't work....lol


theres no way you tell someone to roll over to a differnt place cause they wont :biggrin: they end up in a small winnerdog place that only fits 15/ 20 cars

next year ill have it just on sat from 5pm to ????? so we have more time to chill....if anyone has input fell free to comment


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

maybe have it from 7 to 9. 9 is roll out time. meet back up at 1030 or 11 at sjbj :dunno:


----------



## LS_MONTE_87 (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LowriderLobo_@Sep 6 2010, 02:31 PM~18499392
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Nice videos homie


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

i had a good time. real good turn out. but like chingon said everyone just heads to the wienerschnitzels and parks. lol


----------



## fidecaddy (Mar 17, 2009)

had good time :thumbsup:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 6 2010, 06:15 PM~18500418
> *maybe have it from 7 to 9. 9 is roll out time. meet back up at 1030 or 11 at sjbj :dunno:
> *


 :biggrin: 
there we go :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 6 2010, 06:16 PM~18500435
> *i had a good time. real good turn out. but like chingon said everyone just heads to the wienerschnitzels and parks. lol
> *


 :wow: 
cops didnt even trip there were chillin at the park :biggrin: 




ya coast we need something cause after sjbj its basically done with everyone goes in different directions :uh: 

next year ill probably do flyer's to let everyone know :biggrin:


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

we should plan a rout but if you make flyers hand them out at sjbj when everyone shows up, it will keep trouble makers out the loop and or cops


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowriderLobo_@Sep 6 2010, 07:48 PM~18501257
> *we should plan a rout but if you make flyers hand them out at sjbj when everyone shows up, it will keep trouble makers out the loop and or cops
> *


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members:* esjmami*, kp 82, ez money 408, flacossick6impala



??????


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 6 2010, 04:16 PM~18500435
> *i had a good time. real good turn out. but like chingon said everyone just heads to the wienerschnitzels and parks. lol
> *


I know! Should just cone off the entrance to wienerdog n force to hit the blvd not sit and park lol maybe it jus me I like to dip


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LS_MONTE_87_@Sep 5 2010, 09:22 PM~18494524
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## Patróns Car Club (Apr 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LowriderLobo_@Sep 6 2010, 02:23 PM~18499326
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Sep 6 2010, 05:43 PM~18500626
> *:wow:
> cops didnt even trip there were chillin at the park :biggrin:
> ya coast we need something cause after sjbj its basically done with everyone goes in different directions :uh:
> ...


sounds like a plan.. we was riden up and down..lol couldn't catch up. on them bikes.. next yr I'm adding a motor on my bike..lmao.. :biggrin:


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Patróns Car Club_@Sep 6 2010, 11:01 PM~18503755
> *:biggrin:
> *



O.M.G!!!!


----------



## NOKNORCALI (Mar 24, 2009)

HAD A GOOD TIME HIT THE STREETS ON SAT NIGHT BIG UPS TO ALL CLUBS AND SOLOS THAT MADE IT OUT. SEE YOU NEXT TIME


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Sep 7 2010, 02:00 AM~18504374
> *sounds like a plan.. we was riden up and down..lol couldn't catch up. on them bikes.. next yr I'm adding a motor on my bike..lmao.. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TISHA (Aug 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHEVITOS_68_@Sep 5 2010, 11:00 PM~18495366
> *had a real good time even if i didnt have my car nex year im there hittin 3
> *



x2 :biggrin:


----------



## MxHispanic (May 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LowriderLobo_@Sep 6 2010, 05:48 PM~18501257
> *we should plan a rout but if you make flyers hand them out at sjbj when everyone shows up, it will keep trouble makers out the loop and or cops
> *


----------



## Bivos 64 (Apr 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Sep 6 2010, 04:55 PM~18500281
> *
> i do my roll as putting this together.....
> from 7pm till 1030 was cool in sjbj look better then cinco de mayo :biggrin:
> ...


DONT KNOW IF IT WAS ME OUT OF COMMISION FOR THREE YEARS, BUT ILL TELL YA IT WAS OFF THE HOOK, GOOD JOB CHINGON, CANT WAIT TLL NEXT YEAR,IT WAS GOOD TO SEE ALL THE HOLMIES FROM SAN JO, (THE TOWN I LIVE IN IS LONELY) Bivos64


----------



## BIGV63 (Jun 5, 2009)

Should be ready for next year   :angry:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

I had a good time.. parking lot was packed with nothing but lows...


----------



## MR. 79 FLH (Apr 4, 2006)

GOOD TURN OUT, PROPS TO ALL WHO PUT IT TOGATHER.. REMINDED ME OF DISCO EAST DAYS.... BACK IN THE 70'S.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Sj4lyfe (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR. 79 FLH_@Sep 8 2010, 08:45 AM~18514442
> *GOOD TURN OUT, PROPS TO ALL WHO PUT IT TOGATHER.. REMINDED ME OF DISCO EAST DAYS.... BACK IN THE 70'S.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


pics or didnt happen. :biggrin: 
jk greg. i believe you


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR. 79 FLH_@Sep 8 2010, 08:45 AM~18514442
> *GOOD TURN OUT, PROPS TO ALL WHO PUT IT TOGATHER.. REMINDED ME OF DISCO EAST DAYS.... BACK IN THE 70'S.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:0 :0 :wow: :wow: DAM GREG DISCO EAST I THINK THEY TALK ABOUT THAT IN THE HISTORY BOOKS :roflmao:


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

that was off the hook... :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## MR. 79 FLH (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sj4lyfe_@Sep 8 2010, 09:56 AM~18514919
> *pics or didnt happen.  :biggrin:
> jk greg. i  believe you
> *


damn poliriod pics faded by now.. :angry:


----------



## MR. 79 FLH (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Outlaw66_@Sep 8 2010, 10:00 AM~18514953
> *:0  :0  :wow:  :wow: DAM GREG DISCO EAST I THINK THEY TALK ABOUT THAT IN THE HISTORY BOOKS :roflmao:
> *


SHIT BRO , I BET YOU HEARD ALL ABOUT IT FROM MOM AND POPS.... IF THEY LIVED IN SAN JO , THEY WAS THERE..


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR. 79 FLH_@Sep 8 2010, 12:05 PM~18515839
> *SHIT BRO , I BET YOU HEARD ALL ABOUT IT FROM MOM AND POPS.... IF THEY LIVED IN SAN JO , THEY WAS THERE..
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 2_69impalas (Aug 17, 2008)

this should be a once a month thing!!! parkn lot was packed , no drama, and everybody was havin a goodtime!! :thumbsup:


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2_69impalas_@Sep 8 2010, 03:58 PM~18518184
> *this should be a once a month thing!!!  parkn lot was packed , no drama, and everybody was havin a goodtime!!  :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## 2_69impalas (Aug 17, 2008)

SJDEUCE if more people are down u should try doin it once a month!


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 2_69impalas_@Sep 8 2010, 06:39 PM~18518506
> *SJDEUCE if more people are down u should try doin it once a month!
> *



i tried this summer to have another cruise but it didn't get as packed as blvd nights
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=530482&hl=




believe me i would love to go out there once a month....but ain't gonna happend.....people make up stuff like ain't no one gonna be out there so i wont go out there attitude.....its people like that .....we don't live in the past we have to stop thinking like that.....if people want to make a change spread the word....i seen people out there that i know, in there stock cars and there is nothing wrong with there lowlow.....wtf :uh: 
why even have a car if its sits in the garage? cars are ment to shine not left in the dark!!!

I'm gonna have another cruise in the summer and at the end of summer of 2011 again but different ....  if you guys have any input feel free to type :biggrin: for differnt ideas  
Chingon


----------



## 2_69impalas (Aug 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Sep 8 2010, 05:58 PM~18518659
> *i tried this summer to have another cruise but it didn't get as packed as blvd nights
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=530482&hl=
> believe me i would love to go out there once a month....but ain't gonna happend.....people make up stuff like ain't no one gonna be out there so i wont go out there attitude.....its people like that .....we don't live in the past we have to stop thinking like that.....if people want to make a change spread the word....i seen people out there that i know, in there stock cars and there is nothing wrong with there lowlow.....wtf :uh:
> ...


Shit i feel you. i was talkin to my pops about the past. and he was like theres no way it wil ever get like it used to be. but cruise nights like this bring back some good memories.. then he was like the only way to get something started is to lead by example.. fk it you should go for 3 cruise nights!


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

here are those pics chingon ........


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

thanks Rich :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

the man with the plan .....


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Sep 8 2010, 11:38 PM~18521738
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: 
asshole


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Sep 8 2010, 09:44 PM~18521774
> *:biggrin:
> asshole
> *


got your best side :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Sep 8 2010, 11:46 PM~18521794
> *got your best side  :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


i know :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

thanks again for everyone that came out if it wasnt for you guys there wont be no Blvd Nights....
you guys put to much $$$ and time for your nice rides to stay in the garage


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Sep 8 2010, 05:58 PM~18518659
> *i tried this summer to have another cruise but it didn't get as packed as blvd nights
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=530482&hl=
> believe me i would love to go out there once a month....but ain't gonna happend.....people make up stuff like ain't no one gonna be out there so i wont go out there attitude.....its people like that .....we don't live in the past we have to stop thinking like that.....if people want to make a change spread the word....i seen people out there that i know, in there stock cars and there is nothing wrong with there lowlow.....wtf :uh:
> ...


It would be bad ass, but like you say, some people for what ever reason like to talk about how it should be but, leave their ride in the garage when it's time to go out.

We will keep doing our meeting and little get together at Pizza Jacks on Monterey once a month, as long as the weather is good. 

Keep putting the cruise together at least a couple times per year and with Cinco De Mayo and maybe a cruise after our movie nights, it isn't like the good old days, but it's better than nothing.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

Nice Pics Rich as usual. I've been waiting for you to post some up, you have a bad ass camera bro!!!


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Sep 9 2010, 12:03 AM~18521945
> *Nice Pics Rich as usual.  I've been waiting for you to post some up, you have a bad ass camera bro!!!
> *


how about moose? :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

nice pics :thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

last one ...........


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

*NICE PICS D~QUESO!!!*
:biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Sep 8 2010, 10:58 PM~18521902
> *It would be bad ass, but like you say, some people for what ever reason like to talk about how it should be but, leave their ride in the garage when it's time to go out.
> 
> We will keep doing our meeting and little get together at Pizza Jacks on Monterey once a month, as long as the weather is good.
> ...


its not like it used to be and really probably never will be.
but its getting better than its been in the last few years. this year is almost over. next year we should continue with what has been laid out this year.
pizza jacks cruise nights, movie nights. blvd nights cruise, show and shines, bbqs, roosevelts and wienerschitzel on sundays. maybe add a few more cruise nights at different locations... any one can throw one. just gotta do it and keep it going.


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 8 2010, 11:23 PM~18522078
> *its not like it used to be and really probably never will be.
> but its getting better than its been in the last few years. this year is almost over. next year we should continue with what has been laid out this year.
> pizza jacks cruise nights, movie nights. blvd nights cruise, show and shines, bbqs, roosevelts and wienerschitzel on sundays. maybe add a few more cruise nights at different locations... any one can throw one. just gotta do it and keep it going.
> *



el camino santa clara :biggrin: :naughty:


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Sep 8 2010, 11:06 PM~18521965
> *how about moose? :biggrin:
> *


El Moose alway's takes nice Pics. But, he posted his up already. I like to jack different peoples pictures, including Rich's. :biggrin:


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One+Sep 8 2010, 11:23 PM~18522078-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :nosad: I disagree 101%


:biggrin:


----------



## 408 certified (Nov 7, 2008)

COME ON GUYS THE YEAR AINT OVER YET, MEXICAN INDEPENDENCE IS NEXT 

WEEKEND. GET SOMTHING CRACKEN FOR THAT. ALL I GOT TO SAY IS MORE 

CRUISING AND LESS PARKING.


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 408 certified_@Sep 9 2010, 10:43 AM~18524684
> *COME ON GUYS THE YEAR AINT OVER YET,    MEXICAN INDEPENDENCE IS NEXT
> 
> WEEKEND.  GET SOMTHING CRACKEN FOR THAT.  ALL I GOT TO SAY IS MORE
> ...



X66 WE NEED TO GET THE RIDES MOVING WHEREVER WE ARE. CRUISE BOTH SIDES OF THE STREET MAKE IT A SHORT ROUTE SO EVERYBODY DOESN'T GET SEPERATED. I'M DOWN TO CRUISE ON CRUISE NIGHTS AND POST UP AT CAR SHOWS  :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Outlaw66_@Sep 9 2010, 02:37 PM~18526531
> *X66 WE NEED TO GET THE RIDES MOVING WHEREVER WE ARE. CRUISE BOTH SIDES OF THE STREET MAKE IT A SHORT ROUTE SO EVERYBODY DOESN'T GET SEPERATED. I'M DOWN TO CRUISE ON CRUISE NIGHTS AND POST UP AT CAR SHOWS   :biggrin:
> *


if everyone didnt want to drive in a single file line lol it wouldnt be such a big deal. the pack that keeps up keeps up. those that fall behind, will make it to the destination with that pack. if not youll spend all day pulling over lol. if theres two lanes use them, if theres three then fuck it, fill up the street. :biggrin:


----------



## 2_69impalas (Aug 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 9 2010, 02:54 PM~18526692
> *if everyone didnt want to drive in a single file line lol it wouldnt be such a big deal. the pack that keeps up keeps up. those that fall behind, will make it to the destination with that pack. if not youll spend all day pulling over lol. if theres two lanes use them, if theres three then fuck it, fill up the street. :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

only thing about cruising you have a better chance getting a ticket....me myself im down for whatever :biggrin: 

having a cruise night ain't hard at all, you just gotta keep people inform all the time and keep reminding them :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

the only cop im afraid of is the comercial vehicle truck hno:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 9 2010, 06:26 PM~18527805
> *the only cop im afraid of is the comercial vehicle truck hno:
> *


DOT :angry: i seen him the other day same dude from cinco :angry:


----------



## srt1 (Dec 5, 2008)

I'd like to c, this year, another blvd nights 2. I bet if we all make plans ahead of time, we could do it. i'd be down to pass out flyers. wut does everyone else think??? 2 late for it or wut? :dunno:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Sep 8 2010, 10:11 PM~18521998
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pic Cheese. Much love to the San Jo/ Bay Area homies you guys were doin it..


----------



## 2_69impalas (Aug 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by srt1_@Sep 10 2010, 09:33 PM~18538346
> *I'd like to c, this year, another blvd nights 2. I bet if we all make plans ahead of time, we could do it. i'd be down to pass out flyers. wut does everyone else think??? 2 late for it or wut?  :dunno:
> *


shit sounds good! but what date would you plan on doin it?


----------



## srt1 (Dec 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2_69impalas_@Sep 10 2010, 09:39 PM~18538386
> *shit sounds good! but what date would you plan on doin it?
> *


i'd like to c b4 Halloween. fuck tha rainy season. i sure wont have my 64 done but tha fleetwood will be! :biggrin: we could set up a place and time, then we all leave, as 1, to cruise. have a mapped out route leading to another chill place w/parking. any other sugg???? :dunno:


----------



## 2_69impalas (Aug 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by srt1_@Sep 10 2010, 10:38 PM~18538771
> *i'd like to c b4 Halloween. fuck tha rainy season. i sure wont have my 64 done but tha fleetwood will be!  :biggrin: we could set up a place and time, then we all leave, as 1, to cruise. have a mapped out route leading to another chill place w/parking. any other sugg???? :dunno:
> *


hell ya start out at SJBJ then end the night at the Target on story?? no stops at weinershnitzil fkn parkn lots to small


----------



## srt1 (Dec 5, 2008)

maybe sjdeuce can think about it and let us know? gotta bounce but will check it 2morrow. paz


----------



## 2_69impalas (Aug 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by srt1_@Sep 10 2010, 11:27 PM~18539042
> *maybe sjdeuce can think about it and let us know? gotta bounce but will check it 2morrow. paz
> *


ya fer sure!


----------



## CADDY CREW (Jun 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Sep 8 2010, 11:06 PM~18521969
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: right on RICH....


----------



## 2_69impalas (Aug 17, 2008)




----------



## EASTSIDETEAL 54 (Mar 14, 2010)

Parking lot pimpin at its finest! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BLVD BOMBS 48 (Aug 31, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

is there any 408 area code street cars going to EAST PALO ALTO on april 9th to try and when that 500 dollars in that single pump street car hop the lock up can only be 28 inch from the bottom of the bumperon down street cars only and get a chance to hop and get paid well where you at 408 area code you guys are soppose to king of low riding in northern cali so if thats true what do you guys have there to repesent the 408 area code


----------



## calbombas (Dec 21, 2007)

THIS REPRESENTS 408 HOMIE."LOWRIDING"
















THIS IS HOW I DO IT.HOPPING AND LOWRIDING ARE TWO DIFFERENT ENTITIES......I LOVE LOWRIDING.I LIKE HOPPING.....


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

Here's a video for the ones who missed out or didnt seen it on video--2010 Blvd Nights in San jo,


----------

